# Autotrail Cheyanne towing trailer



## Dick_Sale (Sep 26, 2011)

Can I tow a trailer and car total weight max 1500kg with my 2004 Aototrail Cheyanne 696g?


----------



## GordonBennet (Sep 22, 2010)

Check the weight plate and it'll tell you.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

on the plate under the bonnet the biggest weight stated is the total weight of the motorhome and any trailer you can tow, it will be something like (example only) 3850kg 
5000kg
2400kg
1600kg
The first line is your gross the second line is the gross with a trailer the third line is rear axle and the bottom line is front axle, these are for instance figures but I suspect not far off the truth.
Just check for an autotrail plate as it will have been upgraded by autotrail.


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi

You also need to find out if you are able to fit a tow bar and if so what the maximum weight it can pull.
Some of the longer motorhomes have chassis extensions which are not suitable to mount a tow bar to.
I do believe this can sometimes be overcome by the tow bar manufacturers adding additional extensions of a thicker grade steel but this can be expensive and very heavy.

James


----------

